# Apertura de puertas en vehiculos



## josefd8 (Feb 4, 2009)

hola que tal,

actualmente intento desarrollar un circuito que me permita la apertura y cierre de las puertas de un vehiculo, tipo una camioneta por ejemplo.

ahora bien, los autos modernos cuentan con un sistema de alarma que ya lo incorpora, pero no he logrado conseguir cual es la electronica detras de esto. 
cada puerta en el coche tiene su solenoide que levanta o baja el seguro pero........ a donde van conectados los solenoides? a un modulo de control de puertas? como es este modulo?


gracia spor su ayuda


----------



## w (Feb 4, 2009)

Suelen ser motores este es el esquema electrico que no electronico seguro que buscando lo encuentras basicamente son unos temporizados para dar un poco de tiempo al cierre y la apertura y tambien muy importante un sistema que en caso de impacto o accidente fuerte abra los cierres.

http://www.marplatenses.org/etreinta/Cierres.htm


----------



## josefd8 (Feb 4, 2009)

hola w, gracias por tu respuesta

lo que estoy intentando hacer es crear un circuito que pueda actuar sobre los solenoides que ya vienen incorporados por el vehiculo para abrir o cerrar los seguros cuando este reciba una señal externa (que no tiene nada que ver con la alarma del vehiculo)

segun lo que tengo entendido, los solenoides abren/cierran los seguros cuando se les pasa +/-12v. lo que no estoy seguro es en donde debo yo conectar mi circuito para pasarle estos voltajes a los solenoides. puedo ir directamente al solenoide y pegarle la salida de +/-12v de mi circuito o puedo irme al modulo principal de la alarma que ya controla los solenoides y darle señales a el para que lo haga?


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 4, 2009)

hacer un control universal es dificil pues la forma en que los conectan los fabricantes de autos es muy variada, puede variar hasta entre modelos del mismo fabricante de autos...

el circuito que posteo W es muy seguro, pues solo hay 12v en los actuadores cuando mandas abrir o cerrar los seguros, el resto del tiempo, ambas terminales de los actuadores estan conectadas a tierra...

si lo vas a usar en un vehiculo, menciona marca, modelo y año, asi va a ser mas facil ayudarte...

saludos...


----------



## josefd8 (Feb 4, 2009)

hola elmo,

bueno te comento un poco de lo que intento hacer para que tengais un poco mas de idea.

en los vehiculos se va a instalar un dispositivo a forma de terminal gsm que es capaz de recibir sms de la red celular. el proyecto basicamente consiste en que cuando yo envie un comando via sms a la terminal instalada en el auto, este pone '1' en un puerto y abre las puertas, cuando envio otro comando por sms, pone '1' por otro puerto y las cierra.

ahora bien, los solenoides ya estan previamente instalados en el vehiculo, y este puede o no tener sistema de alarma que ya los controle, lo que yo necesito diseñar es la circuiteria que interprete esos '1's' del equipo y abra o cierre las puertas, pero no estoy seguro de como acoplar esto al vehiculo
mi circuito debe mandarle señales a cada solenoide para que actue o puedo pegarme a un solenoide maestro? y si el auto tiene alarma, como influye esto

la idea del circuito es que pueda ser instalado en cualquier auto sin mayor problema con respecto al fabricante o modelo


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 4, 2009)

quieres un controlador universal...

como te mencione antes, es dificil porque no todos los autos traen el mismo sistema...

necesitarias a alguien que trabaje con el sistema electrico de los autos o que instale alarmas, ellos te podrian decir cuales son los sistemas que tienen los autos...

por lo pronto, te dejo un link que tiene información sobre el sistema electrico de los autos y que habla de los seguros electricos de las puertas, esta en ingles, espero que te sirva...

http://www.the12volt.com/doorlocks/doorlocks.asp

saludos...


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 5, 2009)

elmo tiene razón, cada fabricante tiene un diseño muy diferente a otro; incluso, entre diferentes versiones del mismo modelo. Por ejemplo, una Golf con elevalunas eléctrico trae un módulo por puerta que controla, entre otras cosas, el actuador que abre y cierra seguros. En otra Golf, sin elevalunas eléctrico, el control del actuador está a cargo del módulo de confort.

Tal vez lo que necesites es un relevador de conmutación (para switchear entre el modo de apertura normal y cuando tengas el "1" que mencionas). Pero en este caso, la alarma no se desactivará (porque eso lo controla el microswitch de la puerta y el módulo de confort), por lo que aunque puedas abrir la puerta, la alarma sonará


----------



## josefd8 (Feb 6, 2009)

saludos,

es decir que no hay un punto unico en el auto al cual yo pueda tener acceso, y me de control sobre todos los solenoides de los seguros de las puertas? 

segun me comentan, si puede variar incluso entre modelos de cada fabricante lo mejor seria informaciónrmarme primero del diagrama electrico del vehiculo para poder proponer un diseño acorde a sus particulares conexiones?

muchas gracias.


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 6, 2009)

Aún no entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer (es decir, el propósito de controlar los actuadores), es por si olvidas las llaves dentro o para qué?

Porque en ese caso te repito, no bastaría con accionar el mecanismo que abre y cierra el seguro, eso es lo de menos, la alarma continuaría activada. La alarma se activa/desactiva, si me permites la expresión, por software.

Si estás buscando un diagrama eléctrico para ese propósito en específico, yo te puedo ayudar si me dices el año y modelo del vehículo y, si lo tengo, te lo paso con gusto.

Saludos


----------



## josefd8 (Feb 6, 2009)

hola

digamos que si, el proposito seria para en caso de que las llaves se quedaron dentro del vehiculo, y realmente no importa mucho si la alarma esta activada o no.

el proyecto simplemente consiste en enviar un comando a la terminal, que este genere un 1 por un puerto, y que con esto, a traves de un circuito especial, me abra los seguros del coche, el carro puede tener sistema de alarma o no tenerlo, y esta puede estar activa o no.

la idea del proyecto es que la circuiteria adaptada a la terminal pueda ser lo suficientemente generica como para poder acoplarse a cualquier modelo de vehiculo y realizar la funcion requerida (elevar los seguros del coche)

muchas gracias por responder


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 6, 2009)

Si es sólo para ese propósito, tiene sentido que no importe si la alarma está o no activada. Si abres la puerta para recuperar las llaves, pues no importa si empieza a sonar la alarma, ya tienes las llaves (control) y puedes desactivarla.

Entonces no suena para nada complicado. Te paso un diagrama, lo elegí aleatoriamente (corresponde a un EOS 2007, V6), en general es lo mismo para la mayoría de lo autos modernos (particularmente los VAG). Sólo tendrías que poner dos relés de conmutación en cada una de las terminales del actuador (en este caso, terminales 1 -violeta- y 2 -amarillo- del módulo de la puerta) y polarizarlos para que abra/cierre los seguros.

Saludos


----------



## josefd8 (Feb 6, 2009)

muchas gracias bofocastillo,

estare revisando el diagrama. les comentare cualquier novedad

saludos


----------



## Migue Angel (May 21, 2009)

Hola 

Tengo un problema con la alarma de una camioneta la alarma es una Clifford cuando voy manejando la luz de adentro  del vehiculo se prende y se apaga, en el tablero me indica que una puerta esta abierta y no es haci los intarruptores que tiene en las puertas ya se los cambie y el problema sigue.
cundo cierro la camioneta la alarma no se activa por que la luz de adentro se encuentra prendida y detecta que una puerta no esta bien cerrada pero las puertas si estan bien cerradas. alguin me podria ayudar con esto por donde buscarle soy nuevo en el foro y por este problema fue que me inscribi para saber alguna respuesta a mi problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2009)

El cable que va desde el interruptor de puerta hasta la luz interior o su llavecita , o hasta el tablero (lámpara de puerta abierta) , está a masa !

Suerte!


----------



## keb23 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tengo una duda relacionada. Un amigo no puede saber si la puerta trasera de su furgoneta y le gustaría que le "puenteara" el viejo sensor y se lo conectara delante a un zumbador o algo similar. Lo que pasa es que no es capaz de decirme la naturaleza del sensor, es decir, qué tensión me entrega cuando está abierto o cerrado. Su expresión es que entrega negativo al abrirse la puerta.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias


----------



## cesar704 (Jun 20, 2009)

en e link http://www.instalandofacil.com/index.html encotraras mucha información sobre electricidad para carros


----------



## cesar704 (Jun 20, 2009)

generalmente Cuando las puertas se abren el sensor o switch de la puerta envia una señal de tierra es decir negativa


----------



## keb23 (Jun 21, 2009)

Gracias, es lo mismo que comprobé la semana pasada. Los circuitos se abren al abrirse la puerta. Siento no haber comentado que lo había solucionado.


----------

